# White Dove Release Business Closed Free Birds



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Anyone wanting good white homers for pets or to start a white dove release business can adopt a mated pair 02 birds --or a unrelated unsexed unflown 04 pair- so long as you provide the box and pay the shipping. I have closed the business and am concentrating on racing with my son this year. I have new birds on the way so if you want these respond right away to this forum or email me at [email protected] Time is of the essence and I will give them away locally if I dont get responses. The 04 are AU or IF banded the Parents are not. Parents would be prisoners as they have been flown in previous years. 04 Birds have never been out and would settle very quickly in your loft. All these birds were bred for homing ability and eye appeal (ie. dove like caracteristics, disposition, small to fit in the hand.) Great opportunity for a youngster to learn with or someone wanting to start up a white release business. This is only a 3 day opportunity if they are not spoken for by Saturday the 19th they will be willed away locally. 
Thanks much.
Ken in Chicago


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Almost all Gone*

Thank you all for the responses to adopt these birds. I only have one mated pair 02 unbanded left as of this morning. Just wanted to update everyone so you know whats still available. Have a great day.
Ken


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Well thats good news.

elvis


----------

